# Tsunehisa Damascus VG10 Gyuto



## Mrchainsaw (Sep 25, 2021)

Thinking of getting this for someone who is just getting into being a serious home cook but not ready for carbon life. Can anyone share any reviews or thoughts?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 25, 2021)

I can't comment on that particular knife but I have two Tsunehisa knives and am very pleased with them.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Sep 25, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I can't comment on that particular knife but I have two Tsunehisa knives and am very pleased with them.


What do you like? Are they stainless? More work or laser?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 25, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> What do you like? Are they stainless? More work or laser?



I have a 210mm Ginsan nashiji wa-handled gyuto and a 165mm Ginsan migaki wa-handled nakiri. I think the quality is good and I love the steel. The nakiri is pretty slicey but I'd call the gyuto more of an all-rounder. Not too thin or thick, maybe leaning a bit more to the robust side but still very nice to use.

I use the hell out of the nakiri.


----------

